# To all who don't like us Freelance Hunters



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

if your at work ???

or Not in a good mood ???

or don't have a sense of humor ???

Then Don't Click on the Link

click on this : http://www.wwesites.com/

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

If you do like us - show some restraint and Don't click on that. :rollin: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Either way it is WILD & Funny :iroll: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

If you can't help yourself try: control alt delete & end task eace:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Come on someone LOOKED ??? :homer:


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

anyway to send it as an attachment?????


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

right click - Go to properties - copy the link (address) there by dragging the curser while pushing the left button - till the entire address is dk blue - then while it is dk blue right click on it & copy then paste it, where ever ??? (email - forum - chat - etc.) No need to download & save & attach - But you could  by right click on the link - save as (remember where & what it's called then attach to a email :beer:


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

you got me, I could not help myself...I missed the part at the bottom of your message....I had to shut off my computer to make me stop 8) .......


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bend over Fetch ...you need a good kick in the you know what.I had to shut off the computer to stop the DAMN thing. :******: :******: :******:


----------

